# Big Baby



## NumNum (Nov 2, 2013)

I cannot get over the difference between Hugo and my other budgies ... Hugo is massive, and he reminds me of something out of the Looney Tunes. He's also very clumsy. I came home today to find he'd fallen into his water dish - soaked wet through and feeling very sorry for himself, he'd had a mad flap and there were seeds everywhere. Watching him move around his cage it's obvious he's not used to different perches, cage height etc; but when he wants to negotiate something he bobs his head, concentrates and then just THROWS himself at it ... He falls alot, and he actually shot halfway through his hanging rings today before he got wedged and had to flap and wriggle to get out  He's been much more vocal and active today. He is VERY easy to handle even tho he's not used to it. He's not a bad flier, considering he's never really flown before. He's kinda like a feathery helicopter 

He came out for a change of scenery today and I got a couple of quick snaps.









So far so good, all in all. Fred isn't nearly as vocal or excited hearing Hugo. I do hope they will be friends later.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I love Hugo's puffy cheeks on that first pic, he's so cute! 
Maybe his clumsiness will go away once he is more familiar with all corners of the cage. I do hope your Fred will get to be in high spirits soon.


----------



## NumNum (Nov 2, 2013)

I hope Fred likes him. I get the feeling that Hugo is way more of a people bird that Herbie ever was, which may mean he's with us more than Fred. Hugo squeaks at me and leans into my finger when I give him a scratch. He even cuddles up under my chin. He's so curious about everything, and had a few go's at playing with a bell ball and rolling canary today. He was chirping earlier so I made kissing noises at him and we went back and forth like that for ages. He's nothing like any budgie I've ever known. 

Am I imagining it or are English vastly different to the pet types?


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Oh my he is so precious and I'm going to admit I'm very jealous , I've been wanting an English for awhile but they are $80 here and I have to work myself up to pay that amount lol..but he is absolutely perfect


----------



## Bushy (Dec 31, 2012)

I personally think there are different personalities between the two sides, 
English always seem much more laid back and easier to handle
Where as pet/parakeets are more flighty and nippy.

That's just what I've noticed with having both in my flock.

Huge is beautiful by the way!


----------



## NumNum (Nov 2, 2013)

kwatson said:


> Oh my he is so precious and I'm going to admit I'm very jealous , I've been wanting an English for awhile but they are $80 here and I have to work myself up to pay that amount lol..but he is absolutely perfect


I was lucky, I work with the breeder's sister in law - so for £30 I got Hugo and five big portions of various freeze dried veg, fruit and herbs to soak and feed him daily. It'll last me a long time. Also if he ever gets ill I can go to the breeder for advice, various tonics etc. I could've paid up to £45 for a pet quality bird from him ... I reckon a show bird would've been more. If he carries on the way he is, so laid back and sweet and curious, he'll have been worth every penny and more 



Bushy said:


> I personally think there are different personalities between the two sides,
> English always seem much more laid back and easier to handle
> Where as pet/parakeets are more flighty and nippy.
> 
> ...


I'm seeing a big difference already. Maybe it's because he's so young, maybe it's because he didn't have a wild aviary/pet store experience ... he's so silly tho! He was hanging upside earlier, 'cause he'd shook himself and lost his balance. Entertainment value lol

And don't even get me started on the flapping sound his feet make on the wood floors. I actually snorted


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Hugo is a beautiful budgie, this mutation is my favorite! Is he cinnamon opaline?*


----------



## NumNum (Nov 2, 2013)

Yes he is Dee  I was looking for a pied bird and my eyes skipped over Hugo about 20 times, think he was plain, before I bothered to have a closer look. How wrong was I!


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Hugo is adorable. I love his name, his coloring, his cheek patches. I love Hugo! 

Your pictures are great!


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

Awww!
Jenny, Hugo is just so adorable... it certainly looks like life with him is going to be a whole lot of fun, and your pics are amazing,as usual;so glad you ended up choosing him.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hugo is a very handsome fellow! He'll outgrow his "clumsy" phase so enjoy it while he has it. I think it's so cute when they kind of throw themselves at things and trip over their own feet when trying to move about the cage. 

My English budgies are much more laid-back and easy-going than any of my American Pet Types ever were. *


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*What an adorable little fluff! *


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

What a beautiful budgie!


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

He's so lovely. You picked a beautiful boy  Congratulations

You need to send him over to pair up with Olympus this spring though. Their babies would be perfection 

I can't wait to see more pictures of him and I'm loving his name!


----------



## Bushy (Dec 31, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *Hugo is a very handsome fellow! He'll outgrow his "clumsy" phase so enjoy it while he has it. I think it's so cute when they kind of throw themselves at things and trip over their own feet when trying to move about the cage.
> 
> My English budgies are much more laid-back and easy-going than any of my American Pet Types ever were. *


Frank never out grew this phase


----------



## BirdBrained (Apr 10, 2014)

What a handsome little dust mop you have there! Any chance we might get to see some video of his goofy antics? He sounds like a real clown.


----------



## NumNum (Nov 2, 2013)

Thank you for the lovely comments everyone  

The funniest thing about him is the sound his feet make on the floor. I can hardly contain myself ... it's like he's walking in flippers  He cuddles up under my chin and he makes a lovely baby squeaky noise at me. 

I'm hoping for a sunny day soon so I can get good pictures of him in the bright light  

Allie just imagine the babies .... siiiiiiiiiiiigh.


----------



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

Hugo is such a handsome ball of fluff!


----------

